# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  غانا ضد الفريق القومي السوداني

## طارق حامد

* 


يلتقي مساء اليوم الفريق القومي السوداني ضد الفريق الغاني ...

المباراة منقولة على الجزيرة الرياضيه المفتوحه ...

نتمنى للاعبين التوفيق في مباراة اليوم ...
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*نتمناها نتيجة ايجابية 
ومشكور ستة شهور يا صديقي على الخبر الحلو
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*بالنصر للمنتخب القومي
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*قلوبنا مع المنتخب الوطنى وهو يدافع عن الكره السودانيه وامجادها التى حققها الزعيم 
اننى اليوم مريخى وهلالى ومورادبى ونيلابى وخرطومابى على وزن مايقومابى وكل الوان الرياضه بمختلف ميولها 
انا سودانى انا انا سودانى انا 
جدودنا زمان جدودنا زمان       وصونا على الوطن 
على التراب الغالى الما لييو     تم----------ن 
نحن حافظن لى الوصيه        جوه فى قلوبنا الوفيه 
*

----------


## looly

*بالتوفيق منتخبنا الوطني
                        	*

----------


## الحارث

*بالتوفيق منتخبنا الوطني
*

----------


## ود الحلة

*تصفيات  كأس أمم أفريقيا ( غانا x السودان ) - أستوديو مباشر  (القناة 2 المفتوحة)19:30
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

* النصر للمنتخب القومي
وشكرا طارق حامد...

*

----------


## طارق حامد

*التشكلية المتوقعة للمباراة :


المعز محجوب ,مساوى, , سفارى , عمر بخيت, علاء الدين, راجى , كاريكا, خليفة, قلق, مهند الطاهر..

*

----------


## yassirali66

*شكرا علي المعلومه ياراقي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*بداية الشوط الثانى ومازال التعادل قائم بدون اهداف
                        	*

----------

